# GBATemp TempDB is down?



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

So the GBATemp TempDB Cheats Database is down? What happened? All the grateful cheat-code users out there that use the database are out in the dark. elixirdream's great work is gone, without a trace that it was there. Well, what happened to it? Did it get moved/deleted? I hope a flame isn't coming my way if it was deleted *brace* . I clicked on my bookmark - http://cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp/ and got:

*500 Internal Server Error
nginx/0.7.64
*

I'm guessing by 'Internal' that it isn't an error on my part.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Remove the /temp/ in your URL.


----------



## bassgs 435 (Aug 12, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Remove the /temp/ in your URL.


and get the super outdated db . I have no clue what happened with the temp one . it's just gone


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 12, 2010)

Elixirdream uploaded his last and latest TempDB here: http://www.mediafire.com/?m76ziinvzwpi6no


----------



## Hesuchia (Aug 12, 2010)

It's an internal server error. Any idea if it's going to be down for good? Usually when it goes down, the link doesn't disappear from the main cheats.gbatemp page. =\  Also thanks for the link hakoda


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

bassgs 435 said:
			
		

> lacrymosa967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-_- I honestly thought they were all the same, shows how much I cheat. >.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's completely missing...had a quick look on the cheats forum and unless I've missed something it hasn't been mentioned there.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 12, 2010)

It's been mentioned here.

Elixirdream removed the temp database because he got sick of people whining and feeling entitled.

Which means yes, it's gone.


----------



## callmebob (Aug 12, 2010)

That sucks. Was never a big user of the cheats, but it is definitely nice to have them sometimes.

Never noticed the drama, but why would anyone be crying so badly for cheats that the persons who put them up just said "f**k it!"??

Frustrating for all of us who were happy to get them, if and whenever they popped up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Damn whiners.


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a shame since the people who appreciate it just never complain.
So all elixir sees are whiners, beggers, flamers, trolls, and all sorts of other annoying people.

But as I've said before, he meant to quit like, a year ago so the only surprise here is that he kept going for a year.


----------



## Raika (Aug 12, 2010)

Elixirdream quit. He deserves a rest after all of the unreasonable demands of the forum. I mean it isn't his job to do it, he's just helping the community cos he wants to. So since he wants to take a break we should just let him be.


----------



## Costello (Aug 12, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> It's a shame since the people who appreciate it just never complain.
> So all elixir sees are whiners, beggers, flamers, trolls, and all sorts of other annoying people.
> 
> But as I've said before, he meant to quit like, a year ago so the only surprise here is that he kept going for a year.



what she said ^

elixir, we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you... don't abandon us!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 12, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since your post has both posts that I agree with, Costello, I'll add to it.

People keep saying it's wrong of him to throw in the towel when they don't even know how much he's dealt with.
Be surprised the other code hackers didn't do the same!
Too many people felt entitled and spoiled, he warned them all months ago and when they still continued to act the same way, he finally took the retirement he withheld.
So please, to those who think he "shouldn't" have given in, understand that a person can only tolerate so much and that he dealt with much more than he could tolerate, be happy and appreciative he did that.
He even updated the database one last time AFTER he quit, say thank you.

I don't know if he never quit sooner, because he loved the ones who appreciated him or he was just being stubborn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I support him whatever he chooses, but yes Elix, we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 12, 2010)

Nooo! Elixir we need you and your cheats!!


----------



## Hesuchia (Aug 12, 2010)

Well that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't know there were even problems with flamers and whiners. I figured the TempDB was a community compiled list since the main site doesn't update anymore. If I'd known someone ran the whole thing I'd have come on and thanked him. 

Anyway in case he reads this, thank you elixirdream for all the trouble and sorry I leeched without realizing the effort behind it all


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought I heard that he resigned from code making a while ago but still helped maintain the database. Given the fact that I know next to nothing about codes there's not a great deal I can do...


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 12, 2010)

He's a stubborn old fool, but he enjoyed making codes and helping out the few people who weren't a bunch of pricks which is why he kept going.

But now he just no longer enjoys doing it and so he won't do it any more, as simple as that.
Why he no longer enjoys it...well, you can probably take a few guesses.

Poor guy deserves a break anyway.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 13, 2010)

It will closed until Pokemon Black & White is out soon! Maybe...


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 13, 2010)

oh no, no cheats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IT;S SO SAD TO SEE YOU GO.....


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah, I was already wondering when it as going to happen. I think it's not only the whiners and flamers that made him stop with what he did.
Dem wankers over at GameFAQS stole codes from the database and claimed them to be their own. He has warned them but they still continued their ungrateful activities. It's too bad that elixirdream has quit, but there's nothing we can do about it, so please, don't bug him with it.
Maybe he'll come back when a game he wubs is released.  You never know...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

So the GBATemp TempDB Cheats Database is down? What happened? All the grateful cheat-code users out there that use the database are out in the dark. elixirdream's great work is gone, without a trace that it was there. Well, what happened to it? Did it get moved/deleted? I hope a flame isn't coming my way if it was deleted *brace* . I clicked on my bookmark - http://cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp/ and got:

*500 Internal Server Error
nginx/0.7.64
*

I'm guessing by 'Internal' that it isn't an error on my part.


----------



## HBK (Aug 13, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Ah, I was already wondering when it as going to happen. I think it's not only the whiners and flamers that made him stop with what he did.
> Dem wankers over at GameFAQS stole codes from the database and claimed them to be their own. He has warned them but they still continued their ungrateful activities. It's too bad that elixirdream has quit, but there's nothing we can do about it, so please, don't bug him with it.
> Maybe he'll come back when a game he wubs is released.  You never know...



GameFAQ forums are the scum of society. They should be closed down, seriously. 

Sorry to see you go, Elixir, and thanks for all the codes you've given us throughout the year(s).


----------



## xist (Aug 13, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> GameFAQ forums are the scum of society. They should be closed down, seriously.
> 
> Sorry to see you go, Elixir, and thanks for all the codes you've given us throughout the year(s).



I enjoy the forums but many GameFAQs users are far too fanboy and/or psychotic for my liking. Many of the rules and moderators aren't much cop either!

Take a well deserved break elixir.


----------



## blacksniper (Aug 13, 2010)

I for one would like to see the database handed over to the users in a wiki like fashion. Anyone could upload a code but there would be a group of dedicated content checkers that would be in charge of integrity. I always thought it was silly to have just one person in charge of it... frankly it's amazing he didn't snap earlier. Of course, if such a wiki route was taken I'd like to see a "nightly" build and a weekly "official" build. Nightly being the user added content unedited by the quality control and kept updated on a daily basis. With official being the build supported by the site and quality controlled (no wrong or removed codes for no reason).


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 13, 2010)

blacksniper said:
			
		

> I for one would like to see the database handed over to the users in a wiki like fashion. Anyone could upload a code but there would be a group of dedicated content checkers that would be in charge of integrity. I always thought it was silly to have just one person in charge of it... frankly it's amazing he didn't snap earlier. Of course, if such a wiki route was taken I'd like to see a "nightly" build and a weekly "official" build. Nightly being the user added content unedited by the quality control and kept updated on a daily basis. With official being the build supported by the site and quality controlled (no wrong or removed codes for no reason).



problem with that would be the number of checkers, and if u bum around in the forum, u will noticed the "huge" number of experienced people who knows what they are talking about, so if they did it in a wiki way, it will turn into a huge workload for those guys when any tom, dick, or harry would be dumping codes that they think it work..


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 13, 2010)

:/ Thanks Elixir, you've been a great friend and awesome coder. You've provided all of GBATemp with your amazing cheat database and helpful insight. I know we don't say it often but we really do appreciate it, its like that extra luxury that GBATemp allows you to have and you maintained it for so long when no one else would. If this is really is goodbye, then I hope someone else will rise up and take your place. If not, then I'm sure Costello wouldn't mind making you part of the cheat staff, right Costello? *wink wink* Come on, you know the kid deserves it


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

aww, man. Elixirdream... let's thank him for his work.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 27, 2010)

Goodbye, for a well needed retirement.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow... this is sad news. Sorry to see you go, Elixir, but I admire and am grateful for all of the hard work you've done. (I really do admire you for handling all that crap you've had to put up with for SO long. Really, that's amazing.)

May you have a happy and relaxing retirement! We'll miss you, man.

But some of these posts bug me. "Boo! No more codes!" Good grief, learn how to code yourself. It will be hard, yes, but the fruits of your labor will be worth it. :T

I've tried to do so myself but I was never good at algebra or math, so my efforts always sucked and ended in failure.
(Then again, my first attempt was PKMN Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time and Darkness. An HP code was too much for me, but then again, even an experienced hacker told me that that one was a bit difficult to hack.)

Anyways, my point is that there is all kinds of wikis and how to websites explaining how to hack game systems and such.
Don't whine, just do it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2012)

Sonia said:


> Wow... this is sad news. Sorry to see you go, Elixir, but I admire and am grateful for all of the hard work you've done. (I really do admire you for handling all that crap you've had to put up with for SO long. Really, that's amazing.)
> 
> May you have a happy and relaxing retirement! We'll miss you, man.
> 
> ...


you know that the last post was 2 years ago?


----------



## Sonia (Dec 26, 2012)

riyaz said:


> you know that the last post was 2 years ago?


Oh, so you're right.

Whoops. |D

My point still stands, though.. Also, seems that the site is gone again.


----------

